# I'M WOUND UP!!!



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Trackin info says my new SG gets here tomorrow.. I can't track the Bare Knuckles Nailbom bridge pickup comming out of the UK tho... I ordered them at the same time... I probally won't sleep a wink tonight......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I like it, its a little different than the RPG 520 FX, but this is the first time I have played it.. I've had it about 20 minutes and 10 of those were trying to get it unpackaged.. The dude did a fantistic job of gettin her here safe and sound..

The duel volume knobs are really cool and the sound when the bridge and neck picups are on together is superb... My new BareKnuckles Nailbomb will be here any day tho so the sound is gunna change dramaticly...
It did ok for a first run without being used to it,, Bends good, feels good, looks good.. I;m good..








Here is a quick test run on her..
YouTube - new SG


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok re-evaluation:
The Yamaha kicks its *** in every way, except prestige and showoff ability..
The guitar has almost 0 sustain compaired to the RPG, and there is no growl to it..
The feel is good and the neck is nice for the shape of my hand. Its needs electronics, ya get what ya pay for, I knew that going into it and thats why I got the killa pickups for it in advance..

It has a lot to be liked out the box for a beguiner mabey... But after playing that Yamaha for so long You realy get use to its killa sustain and sound.. It came factory with alenco magnets in the Yamaha pickups and you can really tell the difference.....
That being said, I ain't writin it off, just gunna jaz it up so it will be like its big brother....

JQ.


----------

